# boa data for generic genetic wizard



## Tall0ne (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi everyone
Just wondered if anyone had the boa genetics table pre set up for Generic Genetic wizard as they arent pre set and i dont know my recessives from my co doms
anyone pretty please? or can point me to somewhere/one that can

thx in advance


----------

